# Diablo2 Addon Frage !



## Lecktor (24. Oktober 2008)

Gucki,

Spielt jemand http://modsbylaz.14.forumer.com/viewforum.php?f=13 <------ is MEdian 2008 XL mod!!!!

Ziemlich geil gemacht, wollt ma so wissen wer den spielt, 

und nach fragen ob wer lvl 120 charaktere hat die er mir per mail schicken würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Lecktor


----------



## oneq (24. Oktober 2008)

Also den Alpha-Test vom Neuen hab ich noch nicht gespielt, aber Median 2008 habe ich mal ne ganze Zeit lang gespielt. Kann ich nur empfehlen!
Die Entwicklung von Median XL war ja vor kurzer Zeit kurzzeitig eingestellt, aber mittlerweile gehts weiter und in ein paar Woche kommt dann auch schon ne erste Version davon raus. Würde also jetzt nicht unbedingt mehr mit dem Aktuellen anfangen, da es sich meiner Meinung nach nicht lohnt. Wenn ihr die Gelegenheit habt in den Alpha-Test zu schnuppern: Unbedingt machen! Einer der besten Mods von Diablo, die ich gespielt habe und eine willkommene Abwechslung zum alltäglichen Diablo.


----------



## Lecktor (24. Oktober 2008)

Jep kann ich auch nur empfehlen
ist ne richtige herrausforderung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurkien (25. Oktober 2008)

Suche dort immernoch einen DL Link für den Mod ;(


----------



## Lecktor (25. Oktober 2008)

http://modsbylaz.14.forumer.com/viewtopic....dddf355a9c1d8d8


Oben auf filepanet klicken is die neuste version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

